# Bodyguard vs LCP



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I know I'm posting on s&w section so the responses may be one sided but I'm debating the 2 guns and I'd like an opinion. Experiences between the two? Why one over the other? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

get the Shield!


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

both are good choices but bodygaurd a lil more expensive due to lazer


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry a Bodyguard....friend has an LCP w/laser............the Bodyguard FEELS a slight bit heavier, even if it isn't.........I prefer the trigger on the Bodyguard..as triggers go, they both aren't the greatest, but the Bodyguard pull doesn't feel a bit gritty like the LCP.......the Bodyguard feels a bit better to me in the hand, and on just looks, I think that the Bodyguard looks a bit better made. For all practical purposes, the laser is a nice toy, but useless for defensive situations, in my opinion. Problem is, .380 ammo is getting very expensive, so there are probably better and cheaper options. They did have some issues with earlier serial # Bodyguards. I have a later version(serial #) and although it's not a firearm that you take to the range alot, I have fired approx. 300 rounds through mine, with no issues, using WWB 95 gr., and with carry, I use REM UHD 102 gr. BJHP. The guy at the range next to me, wasn't real happy with me...the pocket rocket really ejects the empties a distance. Unlike my other firearms, which usually dump them about 3 ft. away, the Bodyguard wings them about 6-7 ft. Doesn't bother me, because I do not save the brass anyway. Having shot both firearms, I prefer the Bodyguard. Would I trust them both to go bang? Yes.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

my cz-82 flings cases pretty hard.When I qualified I noticed one of the range officers moved when I hit him.I think he cut a couple points for flinging em at him.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I carry a Bodyguard....friend has an LCP w/laser............the Bodyguard FEELS a slight bit heavier, even if it isn't.........I prefer the trigger on the Bodyguard..as triggers go, they both aren't the greatest, but the Bodyguard pull doesn't feel a bit gritty like the LCP.......the Bodyguard feels a bit better to me in the hand, and on just looks, I think that the Bodyguard looks a bit better made. For all practical purposes, the laser is a nice toy, but useless for defensive situations, in my opinion. Problem is, .380 ammo is getting very expensive, so there are probably better and cheaper options. They did have some issues with earlier serial # Bodyguards. I have a later version(serial #) and although it's not a firearm that you take to the range alot, I have fired approx. 300 rounds through mine, with no issues, using WWB 95 gr., and with carry, I use REM UHD 102 gr. BJHP. The guy at the range next to me, wasn't real happy with me...the pocket rocket really ejects the empties a distance. Unlike my other firearms, which usually dump them about 3 ft. away, the Bodyguard wings them about 6-7 ft. Doesn't bother me, because I do not save the brass anyway. Having shot both firearms, I prefer the Bodyguard. Would I trust them both to go bang? Yes.


I agree with the pricy-ness of the ammo. I do have other guns including a p95 .9m so I can shoot cheap. This was more for deep concealment so I can broaden where/when/how I can carry. I just wanted to make sure i got the better of the options. Money isn't so much an issue as it is not wasting money on a worthless gun that'll break or not defend me when need be lol.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The reason I purchased the Bodyguard to begin with, is that I can comfortably carry in front pocket, with Desantis holster. No one has noticed yet, and it can come out quickly. I have noticed the price coming down gradually on both firearms....as far as the ammo, you still have to practice at least once in a while, so I wait for sales. As far as failure issues, can't say for the LCP, but like I said, they will go bang, as long as you don't treat them like a range shooter. I would say, that they are accurate(with practice) from 15 yds. and under. Not firearms that you want to get into a firefight with.


----------

